# Saugeye/ fishfinder ?



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

This time of year- are the saugeye visible on a fishfinder ( lowrance lcx 17) I found some big balls of bait but nothing underneath, just wondering if the saugeyes are there just not showing on the screen,


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

how deep of water were you in
Its pretty rare to mark a saugeye more than 6 inches off of bottom unless they are chasing a bait.
In my experience chasing them through the ice, they will follow around schools of shad, and if you are in a known saugeye area and there is bait too, you can't miss.

Unless your in a lake that is overrun with lots of shad then they shouldn't have to follow them.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

I was trolling for muskie, and actually seen quite alot of bait( suspended) 14-22" ft. of water


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

if you can find the depth where the suspended bait intersects with the bottom, especially on a point or hump. You might find some fish.
for example if the baitfish are down 10 ft over 18 ft of water try nearby structure in the 8-12ft range.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

With a 480 vertical pixel resolution you should be able to see them about an inch off the bottom under most conditions. It's all about target separation. By zooming in on the bottom you now have 480 pixels to display only a few feet of water and your target separation will be much better.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I catch fish often when the depthfinder shows nothing, either I have an extremely poor depthfinder or the fish have developed stealth technology.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a Humminbird 565 on my boat and I can adjust it to where I can see the blade bait I am vertical jigging with but have never seen any larger fish under a ball of Shad. I usually just keep finding more balls of bait until I hit the right one.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I have 640 vertical pixels and can see a 1/4 oz jig in 40' without zooming. I routinely see fish under bait balls. Remember, the fish don't always show up as nice pretty arches and fish on the bottom can appear as humps because the forward and back tips of the arches are underneath the bottom due to the science of sonar. Here is a pretty good link to explain how to interpret sonar screens. To get the full benefit of your equipment you need to understand what you are seeing. I have an extensive radar background so it's easier for me but anyone can learn if you put some effort into it. You will be amazed at the info you can get if you understand what you are seeing.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

MadMac said:


> Remember, the fish don't always show up as nice pretty arches and *fish on the bottom can appear as humps*...


BINGO! 

I also agree with mushroomman...especially when fishing flats. Most times I'm satisfied just to see bait & arches somewhere in the vicinity. Doesn't have to be right under the boat.


----------

